# Shake can, prong collar, horse lunge whip!?



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

My Phoebe has been jumping up and picking pockets for over a month now when off leash in the park. It was embarrassing and rude so I contacted a trainer nearby and she came over to give me some help.

She suggested that although Phoebe responds well to positive re-enforcement for her training for the most part she is a little pushy and so a small amount of aversion methods are warranted to eliminate her rude behaviours.

I have been using the shake can at the door (soda can with pennies in it) to discourage her jumping up on people. It has made a big difference. In just a few encounters she learnt not to jump up on visitors. I, of course, must continue to be vigilant and set her up from time to time so that she doesn't fall back on the jumping, but it was a much more pleasant Holiday weekend with her NOT jumping on people.

I have been using the prong collar just a little bit. Only to/from the off leash park so that she walks in a heel posn and keeps herself under control. I don't actually snap the leash while we are walking, I hold it to my hip with my hand so that when she is at heel there is a 'J' sag in the leash. If she moves ahead of me a bit I just stop walking so that her momentum gives her a little correction. This seems to settle her down a lot and she is paying more attention to me as we walk. This is a very easy method.

The trainer suggested I pickup a 'horse lunge whip' and attach a toy to the end as a fun way to exercise Phoebe when I don't have time for a 45-60 minute walk. Over 15-20 mins we play with it just like you would with a cat and a ball of string. She _loves_ it!

Just wanted to pass these on,
Rh.


----------

